# Can you make hash with males?



## purekush83 (Mar 24, 2011)

so this is my first time growing and i have nineteen that have just sprouted they are all about 3 to four inches tall. i know that males are pretty much useless and you should just throw them out but can you make hash from the males?


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 24, 2011)

purekush83 said:
			
		

> so this is my first time growing and i have nineteen that have just sprouted they are all about 3 to four inches tall. i know that males are pretty much useless and you should just throw them out but can you make hash from the males?


 
MJ males like us human males are only good for one thing, giving females what they need to produce offspring.  In other words using their pollen for crosses is the only thing they are good for.  

-SSF-


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 24, 2011)

Look at the leaves under a microscope and you will see very few if any trich on them. IMO it's a waste of time


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 24, 2011)

welcome to the forum by the way  

-SSF-


----------



## purekush83 (Mar 24, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## Locked (Mar 24, 2011)

Maybe if you had a cpl hundred males you cld make some ISO or BHO....and then you might get a small amount of product that sucked really bad....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 24, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Maybe if you had a cpl hundred males you cld make some ISO or BHO....and then you might get a small amount of product that sucked really bad....


 
All great answers.  and I would have to agree most with this one...


Yes you can make Hash from Males but Like *ozzy* said they must be Prime males..and as *Hampster* hear says...ya need a crap load...so in you 19 planted..lets get 15 females and KILL the males okay:lama:

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Apr 3, 2011)

if it's a good male that actually produces some thc it would be wise to collect pollen for future breeding


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 3, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> MJ males like us human males are only good for one thing, giving females what they need to produce offspring.  In other words using their pollen for crosses is the only thing they are good for.
> 
> -SSF-


:rofl::yeahthat: HAHAHA!!! Great answer Sensi! I was going to say it might be worth doing if you could see trichomes without the aid of magnification... But even then, I'd probably do as Michigan said above and just harvest pollen for future breeding purposes; a male producing trichomes on a level comparable to some female plants would certainly be worth genetic preservation; then hash!


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 4, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> MJ males like us human males are only good for one thing, giving females what they need to produce offspring. In other words using their pollen for crosses is the only thing they are good for.
> 
> -SSF-


 
We're good for one other thing: leaving the toilet seat up. 

I also make a decent paper weight when I'm real smoked.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh no another "pollen puffer" thread. :holysheep:
Just jokin with ya.  
Males like stated above are worthless as far as toke. 
but!!!
We ALL know but most won't admit it. You're going to try it just like the rest of us did when we first started growing. Despite what all of us say. :doh:


----------



## Irish (Apr 8, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> MJ males like us human males are only good for one thing, giving females what they need to produce offspring. In other words using their pollen for crosses is the only thing they are good for.
> 
> -SSF-


 
hahaha ssf. sounds like your wife has been talking to my wife! lol.


----------

